# Introducing Oliver and Barry!)



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, my mom and I went to pick up the boys. We met Bleu Royale Rattery folks at a mid-way town (very kind of them to be willing to meet halfway!).

Got home, took them out of the carrier in the master bathroom and held them for a while.

Oliver (the one who is a week older at five weeks) popped four times in my hand. Not sure if that's reason to be concerned... or normal "first impressions".  Barry followed suit and peed in my hand.

I apologize in advance for the photos. Phone camera + darkened cage:

Oliver








Barry
(Hard to see, since he's under the ramp)








If you're a comic fan, you may realize I'm paying homage to my two favorite DC heroes: The Green Arrow and the Flash. 

I believe they're resting right now...but I plan on taking them out in a bit to handle them/socialize a bit more.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulations to you and your new babies! I'm so glad to hear that they did well when you played with them.  The fact that they went to the bathroom in your hands shouldn't be anything to worry about - they were just scared because they had never met you before. 

They are really cute and I hope you enjoy spending lots of time with them. You can socialize them one at a time too so they can bond with you individually. 

Looking forwards more photos!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you, Wolfie! 

Came home tonight and they were quite skittish. Barry the Bold (my new name for him), although the smaller, came up and gave me gentle nibbles. Not sure if that was his way to tell me to back off...or perhaps I smelled tasty to him? 

I may get one of my items of clothing and put it in there....so they are familiar with my scent. Perhaps my sock (poor guys!) LOL


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, you will just have to reach in and grab them out for the first few weeks.  Mine didn't come to me at first but now when I come over to the cage they run to the side to say hi. But feel free to grab them at first - that is most likely what they are used to anyhow since when they were little that was probably the easiest way for Leslie to handle them. I still grab mine out of the cage; they don't climb onto my hand. 

The nibbles were probably a friendly thing, unless you had food on your hands. Definitely not a sign to back up. Charlotte and Anna both lick and nibble my fingers to show affection. 

So glad you are enjoying your boys!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for your support and advice, Wolfie. 

This morning, I tried to offer a yogurt treat. No interest.  They're still getting used to me.

I did grab them and love them for a bit before placing them back inside. Barry tried the biting thing again...but it's not a chomp. It's a "slow bite" if that makes sense. Ollie hasn't even nibbled.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I totally named two of the babies in my litter Ollie and Barry, so I totally approve! Alas, their owner renamed them Dog and Bean. Ah well.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Mojojuju said:


> I totally named two of the babies in my litter Ollie and Barry, so I totally approve! Alas, their owner renamed them Dog and Bean. Ah well.


Dog and Bean are quite a bit different than Ollie and Barry! I wonder if he named his Labrador Retriever "Rat".


----------

